# Houston Rockets (44-25) @ New Orleans Hornets (31-38)..3/25/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK





























































































Preview​


> _The Houston Rockets haven't had the home-court advantage in a playoff series since 1997. The return of Yao Ming, though, has given the streaking Rockets a very good shot to get it.
> 
> Yao tries to lead the Rockets to a season-high sixth straight victory when they visit the New Orleans Hornets on Sunday in a Southwest Division matchup at Oklahoma City.
> 
> ...


Link

McGrady left practice early today because he was sick so I don't know if he's playing or not but I included him in the lineup anyway.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Hornets fans! :wave:

Should be a good game, Rafer v.s. Paul should be fun to watch


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Hi Hornets fans! :wave:
> 
> Should be a good game, Rafer v.s. Paul should be fun to watch


Hi Yao Mania! :wave: Too bad this game was moved back a few hours. It was originally an afternoon game. Now we have to wait a little longer to see it.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Do anyone know if this game will be on League Pass?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

bee-fan said:


> Do anyone know if this game will be on League Pass?



That's okay, I found the answer.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I may have to have this game on mute for the entire game. Sometimes I just get tired of hearing commentators.

Desmond working my nerves already.

Then he puts a nice shot up over Battier.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I may have to have this game on mute for the entire game. *Sometimes I just get tired of hearing commentators.
> *
> Desmond working my nerves already.
> 
> Then he puts a nice shot up over Battier.



I agree. This is not looking good.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG!!!! Did you see all that contact that was made on Tyson and no call whatsoever??!!! Everybody in the Betty Ford was booing. They'd better come out better in the 2nd half. 

Halftime

Rockets 52
Hornets 44


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> OMG!!!! Did you see all that contact that was made on Tyson and no call whatsoever??!!! Everybody in the Betty Ford was booing. They'd better come out better in the 2nd half.
> 
> Halftime
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw it. The 2nd half have to be better than this.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mason with the nice jumper over Tracy. Dez actually made a jumper. I missed like the 1st 3 minutes of the 3rd. I tend to change the channel during halftime and sometimes forget to turn it back. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Devin had better get his head in the game and stop falling for Tracy's pump fakes.

Oooh! Tyson with the nice hook shot.

Tracy trying to do his best impression of Kobe on the Hornets tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Christopher Emmanuel!!!

Hornets on 21-7 run.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This game seems to be going by fast.


CP3 for 3!!!!!!!


End of 3rd

Hornets 75
Rockets 73

I think this 4th qtr is going to be really ugly.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Why aint this game on Cox?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Were about to see what the Hornets are made of in the 4th quarter. Devin cannot guard McGrady. Period.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Paul is feeling it, Hornets by 6 with 5 to go...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Why aint this game on Cox?


Because it was originally to be on ABC so Cox didn't pick it up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Paul is feeling it, Hornets by 6 with 5 to go...



I agree Yao Mania. He's feeling it.

Hornets up by 7 with 59.9 to go.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rasual for 3!!!!!!!!!

Desmond with the steal and the dunk!!!!!

Game over! Hornets win 106-94! :clap:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Do we have to play them again? Because I don't think they'll like that embarrassment.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Do we have to play them again? Because I don't think they'll like that embarrassment.


Yes, once more in Houston. Hornets up 3-0 in the series.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Paul could hit the three consistently he'd create an incredible dilemna for the defense.Of course he's shot the ball from three really well over the last fifteen or twenty games.At the beginning of the year he was only shooting a few treys and a lot of them were up against the clock at the end of quarters

I don't know if I can stomach it,but we should probably cheer for the Lakers now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> OKLAHOMA CITY -- _Chris Paul scored 28 points and David West added 23 to lead the New Orleans Hornets to a 106-94 win Sunday night against the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Paul and West teamed up to score 18 of the Hornets' final 25 points as the Hornets picked up a crucial win for their playoff hopes.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So, how is the team looking lottery wise?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A little tidbit quote I found in an article after tonights win...



> _"I've been playing against Yao since I was 15," Chandler said. "They brought him over to play against me in San Diego when he was 17. He was the same (height), he might be 20 pounds heavier. We both had big games. We both had about 20-something points. But I remember when he blocked my shot and threw it out of' bounds on the other end. That's the first time I've got my shot blocked like that." _


----------

